# Hearsecon 2009!!! June 5th - 7th Colorado



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

June 5th, 6th and 7th Colorado



> In 2007 and 2008 we brought you Hearse Con. We promised hearses, action, fire, dames, death and depravity, and it happened! Hearses from as far away as Ohio, California, Tennessee, Nevada, Canada and more showed up to make it a great time.
> 
> Now we are prepared to do it again, but we need YOU to make it happen! If you want to spend 3 days surrounded by hot women, great hearses, eating, partying and meeting new friends who share your passion for hearses and ambulances, then start making your plans now to attend Hearse Con 2009!


Hearsecon 2009


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Where's the hot men?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Are you changing teams Sickie?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Friday, June 5th
4:00 PM - 5:00 PM ~ Meet and greet
5:15 PM - 6:00 PM ~ Caravan to Lakeside Amusement Park
Midnight ~ Camp out and bonfire

Saturday, June 6th
11:00 AM ~ Tour of Coors Brewery
2:00 PM ~ The 2nd annual Decay 'N Shine car show
2:00 PM ~ Swap meet
2:00 PM ~ Meet the Hearse Girls
2:00 PM - 6:00 PM ~ Live music performances by Phantom 88 and Garterbelts and Gasoline 
6:00 PM ~ The Code 3 Blast
7:00 PM ~ Awards ceremony
12:00 AM ~ Late night party time! The Esquire Theater will be showing Harold and Maude on the big screen

Sunday, June 7th
1:00 PM ~ Picnic at the cemetery


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A few pictures from the event.

Hearsecon 2009 pictures by Belfry - Photobucket

Westword Denver Slideshow


----------

